# Sous Vide hand in hand with smoker



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 22, 2018)

Maiden sous vide voyage.

I got this on sale for 59.00 at Wal-Mart. I picked up a couple small top sirloin steaks to test it on.I'm at my mom's and no olive oil so I used a bit of mustard for my binder and seasoned with a Weber Chicago steak season.

I used the supplied chart and set it for 1.15 hours and a temp of 140 which should be medium. As I said i was not home and just had to try it out but like Al said about the flat top going hand in hand with his smoker. this thing is just another tool to use with the smoker and I cant wait to try them all together on some steaks. 

I used a pan to get a little color and the ones that came straight out of the bag were perfect pink top to bottom with no grey. Initially i was concerned that 140 would be over cooked but it was the first time using it and with no real way to sear I hoped it would not be over done


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 22, 2018)

i did not see another place to post this and hoped it would be on seeings 99% of the time this will be used in conjunction with my smoker.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 22, 2018)

ok so i just found the section for this oops lol. somebody please move when you can


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 23, 2018)

SV cookers and smokers compliment one another very well. Last week I made a 6lb batch of summer sausage. Smoked them for 4 hours or so at 130 and 140 degrees then into a 155* SV bath for 3 hours. Came out perfect.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2018)

Your steaks sure look good!
Nice job on your first try!
I moved this to the SV section!
Al


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 23, 2018)

What SV cooker is that I couldn't find it on Wally Worlds site. But for $59.00 it might be work picking up one as a spare.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 23, 2018)

it is usually 79 but was sale at my store for 59 so thats 20$ off. Some folks were finding that their store messed up and marked it down to 20$ so they bought a few lol


https://www.walmart.com/ip/As-Seen-On-Tv-Power-Precision-Cooker/992671284


----------

